# de plus près



## Ti Bateau

This is in a text about similar looking birds.
I have not come across this phrase before (‘plus près’ preceded by ‘de’), but I presume it means they are more distinguishable close up?
Ils se ressemblent beaucoup, mais de plus près ils se distinguent.

I would appreciate any feedback.


----------



## tartopom

When you get a closer look, they look different.


----------



## trellis

..but close-up you can tell them apart.


----------



## Itisi

when/if you get closer


----------



## OLN

closer  

"Plus près" est le comparatif de "près".

_*De loin*, ils se ressemblent beaucoup, mais *de près*, ils se distinguent. 
....mais *de plus près* / en y regardant de plus près, ils.... _: 

Voir Mais en y regardant de plus près, il vit qu’elle reposa...
on taking a closer look


----------



## Ti Bateau

Thank you for all for your helpful responses 🙏
So what is the difference between:
‘De plus près’
‘Au plus près’
Is the latter more metaphorical or ...?


----------



## LART01

Hi
Look it up here :
au plus près de - traduction - Dictionnaire Français-Anglais WordReference.com


----------



## Ti Bateau

Thank you LART01; however, I looked at the WR definition before asking my Forum question.
I will thus rephrase my question.
Why could I not use “au plus près” in this sentence?
Ils se ressemblent beaucoup, mais de plus près ils se distinguent.
Ils se ressemblent beaucoup, mais au plus près ils se distinguent.


----------



## trellis

Ti Bateau said:


> So what is the difference between:
> ‘De plus près’
> ‘Au plus près’


‘De plus près’ = closer up
‘Au plus près’ = as close up as possible


----------



## Itisi

It's always 'au plus près *de *(quelque chose), so 


Ti Bateau said:


> mais au plus près ils se distinguent.


doesn't work.  It would have to be 'le plus près possible'.


----------



## trellis

Could one say 'mais au plus près des oiseaux ils se distinguent.' ?


----------



## tartopom

mais, lorsqu'on se trouve au plus près des oiseaux, ils se distinguent.


----------



## trellis

Thanks, so I could say                                                                                                  

mais, si je regarde au plus près des oiseaux, ils se distinguent.


----------



## tartopom

Um.. I don't think so.
mais, si je regarde les oiseaux de plus près, ils se distinguent.


----------



## Ti Bateau

And likewise, could I not say:
Si je regarde de plus près... ??


----------



## Itisi

*trelis*, it would be a good idea to look at other threads with 'au plus près de' (see #7)


Ti Bateau said:


> Si je regarde de plus près


Yes 'from closer up'.


----------



## Ti Bateau

Sorry, but I’m confused 😐 
What are the translations for:
Si je regarde de plus près 
Si je regarde au plus près


----------



## tartopom

Ti Bateau said:


> And likewise, could I not say:
> Si je regarde de plus près... ?



Yes, you could say that.


----------



## Laurent2018

Ti Bateau said:


> Si je regarde de plus près
> Si je regarde au plus près



...de plus près...parce que je me suis rapproché d'eux
...au plus près...car je suis très près d'eux (si j'étais encore plus près, les oiseaux s'envoleraient)


----------



## trellis

Ti Bateau said:


> Sorry, but I’m confused 😐
> What are the translations for:
> Si je regarde de plus près
> Si je regarde au plus près


You're not the only one!
I understand that:
Si je regarde de plus près - if I look closer
Si je regarde au plus près - if I look as closely as possible (but this sounds wrong to a French person (tartopom/itisi)(but not to laurent2018!))


----------



## tartopom

Sorry if I was not clear enough.
What sounds wrong to me is
si je regarde au plus près *+* des oiseaux.
mais au plus près*+* des oiseaux ils se distinguent.


----------



## trellis

Ok - how would you translate :
If I look as closely as possible at the birds then I can see the difference. ?


----------



## tartopom

Si je regarde les oiseaux le plus près possible alors je peux voir la différence.


----------



## Locape

tartopom said:


> mais, lorsqu'on se trouve au plus près des oiseaux, ils se distinguent.


*treillis*, you'll have to use 'se trouver', 'se rapprocher' or 'se mettre' then, but not 'regarder'. So more about your physical position than your sight.


----------



## Itisi

trellis said:


> If I look as closely as possible at the birds





Itisi said:


> 'le plus près possible'.


But Locape is right, it doesn't work with 'regarder'.


----------



## trellis

Thanks everybody! That's much clearer. Am I right to think that 'au plus près de'  is not commonly used?


----------



## Locape

Oui, 'le plus près possible' est plus utilisé que 'au plus près de' dans le langage courant, dans de plus nombreux contextes et avec un plus grand nombre de verbes.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

What about non-physical contexts? Example: "En considérant le problème de/au plus près, on se rend compte que..." ("On considering the problem more closely, one realizes that..." But we could also say in English "On closer consideration, we can see that..."; I don't know if this structure is possible in French.)


----------



## Locape

Je dirais seulement 'en considérant le problème de plus près', et 'avec/d'une considération plus proche' ne se dit pas en français.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Merci, Locape  — I'm glad I asked! (See my signature  .)


----------



## Laurent2018

Ain't:  il ne faut pas écrire "de/au plus près", car il ne s'agit pas d'un choix ou d'une alternative, ce sont vraiment des significations différentes.
"de plus près" physiquement ou dans un contexte non matériel: Ex. "J'ai photographié de plus près" mais aussi: "j'ai examiné l'hypothèse de plus près"
"au plus près" (càd le plus près possible) marque une limite de proximité: "le photographe était au plus près des combats" (s'il avait été encore plus près, il aurait risqué sa vie )..."Ce reportage cerne au plus près les désastres causés par la drogue" i.e. le reportage est exhaustif: il n'y a pas moyen de faire mieux sauf si le reporter fait partie de ce milieu.


----------



## OLN

Je n'avais pas vu qu'on avait tant digressé et que le fil avait pris une telle ampleur. 

Pour résumer :
-_ Plus près de_ est un comparatif. (déjà dit)
-_ Au (_contraction de_ à _et _*le*_) _plus près de_ est le superlatif.

Dans la phrase soumise phrase, l'auteur compare implicitement "de loin" à "de plus près". 
Il ne dit pas "On ne les distingue que lorsqu'on s'approche au plus près".


----------

